# Buying a Film EOS



## vimwiz (Nov 20, 2013)

I have recently got into shooting film, and really like. I started with a Canon T-70 (Which takes FD lenses, of which I have a few (They are very cheap used)) but I am ware that, going forward, it may be something of a fools errand to keep spending money on FD kit if I may end up wanting a DSLR in the future, and the FD lenses are incompatible with the EOS system (And the adapters suck). Therefore, I was thinking about getting a  (Film) EOS such that I can continute to shoot film but not stuck with obsolete glassware going forward (As the Digital EOS are the same mount, right?).

Anyway, im looking at a few, a EOS 1000F, a 300, and 500, all with the 35-80 lens. I cant work out the numbering scheme! - Which is "better", and what should I look out for. Are EEE errors, battery door, backup batter, and LCD errors (Which were an issue with the T Series) still the main problems?

The 300 replaced the 500, which replaced the 1000, right?


----------



## vimwiz (Nov 22, 2013)

So should I get the 300?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not familiar with those models but have an A2 that sits in a drawer - it was nice while it lasted but nothing happens with a new battery... You could probably use any EOS model and could find one cheap enough. I have older Canon FD mount camera and lenses that I still use. 

If you're thinking of getting a digital Canon then it might be handy to have a film EOS body so you could use the same lenses for both.


----------



## jeroen (Nov 22, 2013)

I also own a T70 (that I don't like) and an AE-1 (nice!) that both takes  FD lenses. The T70 is my dad's old camera and the AE-1 was about 10  euro's with a very nice 1.8 50mm lens.

I have a 1000fn with a 35-80 lens (15 euros at a flea market) and a 3000 (body for 5 euros at a thrift shop) with the same EF mount as my Canon 350D. Both very nice cameras. I can use the lenses I got for my DSLR on both my analog bodies or screw the 35-80mm on my DSLR (never do that, I prefer primes).

It doesn't really matter which EOS body you get, as long as it is clean and properly working. And as long as it has a lens you think you can work with.

So I'd say just get one, if you don't like it buy the other too. They cost close to nothing.


----------



## trojancast (Nov 22, 2013)

The OP indicated EOS film camera.  I seriously encourage you to look at 2 models, the EOS-1V and the EOS-3.  The 1V can still be purchased new through B&H, Freestyle, Adorama, etc.  It is also available used and most are in pristine condition.  The EOS-3 had a very nice eye control AF system that could be tailored to the user.  It is available used only, but most are also available in pristine condition.  For used, B&H, Adorama, and KEH are good sources.

I own and use both and I know you will be blown away by them.  Best of luck.


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 22, 2013)

What are you looking to spend on a film camera?  The EOS series will take EF lenses but not EF-S.  EF-S lenses are for crop sensor digital cameras whereas EF lenses can be used on film, full frame digital and crop sensor digital cameras.


----------



## trojancast (Nov 22, 2013)

Good point on the lenses Amanda, thanks for the catch.


----------



## vimwiz (Nov 22, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> What are you looking to spend on a film camera?



Well, I spent around £60 on ebay on a mint T-70, with a 50mm, 35-70, and a 70-150mm lens,  Speedlite flash, and some accessories (Yes, I meant it when I said the FD kit was really cheap!)

So about the same, for an EOS body+ 1 lens only (Seems that the ones i mentioned are going for about this on ebay with some zoom AF lens and integrated flash)?

I have been offered some (good?) olympus OM2 and a handful of kit by my dad (hasnt been used for 20 years) but I like the Canons as they are quite automatic (Focus, I dont care about too much ,the T-70 makes me happy)


----------



## trojancast (Nov 22, 2013)

60?  Oh, OK then, forget everything I said.


----------



## vimwiz (Nov 23, 2013)

Got the 500 + lens for £30 today, wow its about 1/3 the weight of my T series, and has a flash!


----------



## jeroen (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats! Thats a very nice camera. Happy shooting


----------



## Mr.Grumpy (Nov 25, 2013)

vimwiz said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > What are you looking to spend on a film camera?
> ...



I will find a home for that OM stuff for you! #fanboy!


----------

